# Kinder Goats



## moms_pantry (Jan 8, 2009)

I have been reading a little about Kinder goats. Does anyone on here raise them? I have not found any breeders in Louisiana that I could go talk to about this breed. Thanks for any information you can give me.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

No, I don't have Kinders, but I have researched the breed and I think Kinders are a neat little goat  Hopefully someone here does have them, and posts pictures of them!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Janeen128 has them. Hopefully she will see this thread.


----------



## MHRFarmstead (Mar 21, 2015)

moms_pantry said:


> I have been reading a little about Kinder goats. Does anyone on here raise them? I have not found any breeders in Louisiana that I could go talk to about this breed. Thanks for any information you can give me.


We are a bit aways from Louisiana, but we have Kinders! What info are you looking for? If we don't know the answer, we can definitely find out or point you in the right direction!

Here is a Facebook link that might be of interest for you too!
http://www.facebook.com/groups/kinderclassifieds/


----------



## krystyl_rose (Feb 27, 2016)

I know that this thread is a little old, but if you haven't found a breeder yet you can always look on the KGBA website. http://www.kindergoatbreeders.com/Breeders.html
There aren't any in Louisiana, but there are LOTS in Missouri.


----------

